# avant-garde futurism, noise or if you preffer music concrete



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What else can i says i love Luigi Russolo works all do he is not a classical composer in a strict sense , more an avant-garde artist, that crafted the principle of industrial music back in the 1910-1920.

Nothing sound like this ever or after, but try to find this in a record store, it's out of print and hard to get.But if you can it's a worthy lisen. acoustic industrial chamber music(may i says this).

Way before the trobbing gristle, psychic tv ect, or the metal-industrial fusion.Musique concrete or if you preffer orchestrated noise.Luigi russolo made better noise than what happening now, i dig some merzbow some Masonna and some torturing nurse(but depend on there works).

I like orchestrated noise that drone, there is good noise and bad noise and power electronic turn me off normally(sub genre of noise) except early controlled bleeding.

Someone like that stuff here or i am a masochist? :devil:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea, man. Love musique concrete... Bale, Parmegiani, Dhomont. We had a thread on this style going, but it died just as quickly as it was created, haha.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The two volumes of _Dry Lungs_ albums (LP, Placebo Records, 1985 and 1986) are a good place to start for a survey of contemporary industrial music. Volume 1 is perhaps harsher in sound than is Volume 2, but the variety of sounds on both discs astounds.















Meanwhile, you can keep up with experimental music at Tourette Records. ( http://www.touretterecords.com/pages/news.html ) I've managed to pick up much of their current catalog, and each release is a delightful surprise -- if you're into the avant-garde side of popular music.

Meanwhile, Nocturnal Emissions does some interesting work. the _Fruiting Body _LP(Sterile, 1981) remains a favorite from way back ... well, at least 1981.

If you want to stay closer to the "classical" genre, you might check out the CD Series _Darmstadt Aural Documents_. The first CD-Box "Composers - Conductors" was released in 2010 and included recordings of works under the direction of their respective composers like Boulez, Brown, Furrer, Kagel, Pousseur, Stockhausen and others. It's well worth a listen. I count it as one of my favorite purchases in the past couple of years.


----------

